
Microsoft: There Will Be A Halo Movie - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5696369/microsoft-there-will-be-a-halo-movie
======
Towle_
"[I]magine the possibilities for a Halo movie done right."

This seems a tall order, if you plan to base the story around Master Chief.
Now that's not a necessity, of course... but this _is_ Halo.

Master Chief is a vessel character, like Neo from _The Matrix_ or, dare I
mention it, Bella from _Twilight_. The idea is for you, the individual
audience member, to slip yourself into that hollow vessel and become the
character. Master Chief is me. I am Master Chief. We are one in the same. You
are also Master Chief. Master Chief is also you. By design, vessel characters
have literally no personality. They should say and/or do nothing which would
upset the illusion that you _are_ them. Neo never says anything smart, never
says anything stupid, never makes a moral choice we couldn't all see ourselves
making. Hell, he hardly even talks period. Same goes for Master Chief.
Obviously, you can write for/around a vessel character. The Wachowski brothers
did it. But can you write for a vessel character whose story has already been
told? Try and imagine, say, a prequel story where we watch young Master Chief
running around military school or whatever. Did you imagine something boring?
I did.

